
The Making of Arduino - llambda
http://spectrum.ieee.org/geek-life/hands-on/the-making-of-arduino/0?
======
jgrahamc
I've had a lot of fun with Arduino. It packs a nice combination of power, I/O
and handy features (battery or USB connection, ICSP, ...) and there's a good
community around it. And the GUI and runtime is perfectly workable.

I used an Arduino Duemilanove on my high-altitude balloon flight. It was the
main flight computer and transmitted telemetry throughout:
[http://blog.jgc.org/2011/02/gaga-1-working-flight-
computer.h...](http://blog.jgc.org/2011/02/gaga-1-working-flight-
computer.html) In my recent GE Color Effects hack I used an Arduino Pro
creating a serial protocol via bit banging I/O ports:
[http://blog.jgc.org/2011/11/turning-ge-color-
effects-g-35-ch...](http://blog.jgc.org/2011/11/turning-ge-color-
effects-g-35-christmas.html) In my 'games console in a can' I also used an
Arduino Pro generating a PAL or NTSC video signal in software:
[http://blog.jgc.org/2011/05/playing-pong-on-pair-of-candy-
ca...](http://blog.jgc.org/2011/05/playing-pong-on-pair-of-candy-cans-
its.html)

Currently, I'm working on an alarm clock that uses an Arduino Pro.

------
barcoder
If you get a chance to do a workshop with Massimo, go for it! The guy is an
absolute legend and you'll come away from the workshop brimming with ideas for
hacking projects.

------
trafficlight
I love Arduino. I picked up a Starter Kit over the summer and it's just so
easy to get things going. So far I've built a current sensor (
[http://trafficlightads.net/2011/09/06/an-arduino-current-
sen...](http://trafficlightads.net/2011/09/06/an-arduino-current-sensor/) )
and a photo booth that integrates an Arduino, my Canon 20d, a Linux PC and a
Staples Easy Button.

------
raphman
Discussed previously: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3160180>

